# 3x3x3 Fused Hexagonal Bipyramid GIVEAWAY *1 day left*



## Kickflip1993 (Sep 25, 2019)

Hello everyone 

I just finished building the 3x3x3 Fused Hexagonal Bipyramid!

Documentary on the build:

*YouTube: 3x3x3 Fused Hexagonal Bipyramid - Complete Build Guide*

I decided to do a giveaway again, just like I did for the Rhombic Triacontahedron Megaminx about 2 month ago  

You just have to leave a comment on the video down below and you are entered!

*YouTube: 3x3x3 Fused Hexagonal Bipyramid !!GIVEAWAY!!*


GIVEAWAY RULES:
- Enter the giveaway by leaving a comment in the comment section (no subscription or like necessary)
- Entering the giveaway is completely free
- I will randomly pick a winner via a "random youtube comment picker"
- If you comment multiple times, you still only have 1 entry for the giveaway
- The winner has to contact me within one week of having been picked (puzzlebuilding101(@)gmx.net or puzzlebuilding101 on instagram)
-I will send out the puzzle within 3 business days after I have confirmation that i have the real winner
- I will draw the winner on friday, 4th of October 2019.
Youtube is in no way connected or involved in this Giveaway and can not be held responsible for anything.
https://www.youtube.com/intl/de/yt/about/policies/#community-guidelines

GOOD LUCK! 


Thanks for everything!


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Sep 27, 2019)

whoa! cool


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Sep 29, 2019)

Thank you so much, guys 

I just posted the Stickering Timelapse for this puzzle. Sped up 64x, so the video is only about 2 minutes long.






Would you want to see a different angle next time?


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Oct 3, 2019)

Just 1 more day left!!

Make sure to enter because it's absolutely free!


----------

